# Fifa 12 Demo: Alle Details zur Probefassung des Pro Evolution Soccer 2012-Konkurrenten veröffentlicht



## MarcHatke (9. September 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fifa 12 Demo: Alle Details zur Probefassung des Pro Evolution Soccer 2012-Konkurrenten veröffentlicht* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Fifa 12 Demo: Alle Details zur Probefassung des Pro Evolution Soccer 2012-Konkurrenten veröffentlicht


----------



## Vlogan (9. September 2011)

Fifa 12 Demo: Alle Details zur Probefassung des
" Pro Evolution Soccer 2012-Konkurrenten veröffentlicht "


da ich immer beide Spiele gespielt habe.... ist Fifa seit 10 , 11 und 12 schon ohne konkurrenz.... wenn es Pes-Fans  anders sehen .... werdet einfach wach....


----------



## Tobinho2k10 (9. September 2011)

jo recht hat er promo regelt halt jeder der realen fussball spielen will, spielt halt pes der der einfach nur mit kumpels saufen will und bisschen virtuell tore schiessen will zockt halt fifa für mich mitlerweile 2 unterschiedliche genres!


----------



## GrafGurKe (9. September 2011)

Vlogan schrieb:


> Fifa 12 Demo: Alle Details zur Probefassung des
> " Pro Evolution Soccer 2012-Konkurrenten veröffentlicht "
> 
> 
> da ich immer beide Spiele gespielt habe.... ist Fifa seit 10 , 11 und 12 schon ohne konkurrenz.... wenn es Pes-Fans  anders sehen .... werdet einfach wach....


 
/sign


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. September 2011)

Problem bei Fifa war immer, dass sich die Spielmechanik zu leicht ausnutzen lässt. Beispiel FIFA 11: Man brauchte nur einen schnellen Stürmer vorne drin, hat ihn mit einem langen Pass bedient, rennt mit ihm alleine auf den Torwart zu und spielt dann quer zu einem Mitspieler und der schiebt frei ins leere Tor. So hat man selbst auf Profi irgendwann zweistellig gewonnen.
Hoffe, das ist bei FIFA 12 anders.

Freu mich schon auf die Demo und bin mal gespannt, wie das mit der neuen Engine so läuft.


----------



## TEkka81 (9. September 2011)

Vlogan schrieb:


> Fifa 12 Demo: Alle Details zur Probefassung des
> " Pro Evolution Soccer 2012-Konkurrenten veröffentlicht "
> 
> 
> da ich immer beide Spiele gespielt habe.... ist Fifa seit 10 , 11 und 12 schon ohne konkurrenz.... wenn es Pes-Fans  anders sehen .... werdet einfach wach....


 
du solltest ebenfalls wach werden, denn seit ein paar jahren kann man getrost *BEIDE *spiele in die tonne kloppen.
das letzte richtig gute fussball spiel war pes 6. seitdem kommt von beiden herstellern nur noch müll.
aber ich lasse mich gerne überraschen ob dieses jahr etwas brauchbares dabei ist. ob das nun pes oder fifa ist, ist mir eigentlich wurscht.


----------



## Rising-Evil (9. September 2011)

@Vlogan 
die Demo zu PES 2012 ist erste Sahne
...probiers erst aus bevor du hier ablästerst


----------



## Vlogan (9. September 2011)

@ Tekka81 

mir gehts garnicht um die Spielmechanik.... sonder um das komplette paket!
dabei sind die lizensen nichtmal wichtig!

fifa 11 hast du den Managermode , be a pro + online , Ultimate Team , 11 vs 11 , towartsteuerung , online vereine , live saison.... neue impact engine is genial....

was interessiert mich der eurocup mode bei pes! tss.... geht nicht darum ob ich bei fifa tore leichter schiesse oder nicht... 

und mal anders.... z.b. ego-shooter..... CoD und Battlefield MASS Spieler! und die hardcore simulation  operation flashpoint.... spielt kaum einer...


----------



## Vlogan (9. September 2011)

@ rising-evil !

hab die demo gespielt.... und ich sage nicht das pes scheisse ist von der steuerung...aber comment unter mir sagt alles...


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. September 2011)

Vlogan schrieb:


> @ Tekka81
> 
> mir gehts garnicht um die Spielmechanik.... sonder um das komplette paket!
> dabei sind die lizensen nichtmal wichtig!
> ...



Bei PES 2012 haste Meisterliga (geht auch online), Werde zur Legende, Club Boss, Champions League, Europa League, Copa Libertadores, Trainingsherausforderungen....und das war erstmal nur offline 
Aber man sollte sich da nicht streiten, wenn beide gut werden, dann spiel ich z.b. auch beide.

Und zu Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising und Red River sind ja auch Grütze und da wirds selbst einem Simulationsfan übel.
Das Original Operation Flashpoint Cold War Crisis dagegen hat sich damals 2 Mio. mal auf dem PC verkauft. Leider kam da nie wieder ein anderes Spiel ran. Aber das ist auch wieder ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Rising-Evil (11. September 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei PES 2012 haste Meisterliga (geht auch online), Werde zur Legende, Club Boss, Champions League, Europa League, Copa Libertadores, Trainingsherausforderungen....und das war erstmal nur offline
> Aber man sollte sich da nicht streiten, wenn beide gut werden, dann spiel ich z.b. auch beide.
> 
> Und zu Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising und Red River sind ja auch Grütze und da wirds selbst einem Simulationsfan übel.
> Das Original Operation Flashpoint Cold War Crisis dagegen hat sich damals 2 Mio. mal auf dem PC verkauft. Leider kam da nie wieder ein anderes Spiel ran. Aber das ist auch wieder ein anderes Thema.


 Was genau meinst du mit "Club Boss" ?

Konnte man eig in PES 2011 / PES 2012 in der Meister-Liga den Verein wechseln, bzw. einen eigenen Verein erstellen (mit Trikots etc.?)


----------



## MICHI123 (11. September 2011)

"...des Fifa 2012 Konkurrenten".
Versucht PCGames eigentlich mit solchen Überschriften und Formulierungen die Konflikte und Diskussionen zwischen den Fanboys der jeweiligen Spiele anzuheizen? Bei CoD und BF ganz stark auch zu beobachten.


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2011)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit "Club Boss" ?
> 
> Konnte man eig in PES 2011 / PES 2012 in der Meister-Liga den Verein wechseln, bzw. einen eigenen Verein erstellen (mit Trikots etc.?)


 Du kannst im Editor nen Verein kreiieren und dann halt beid er Meisterliga auswählen. Aber wechseln geht dann nicht mehr, und bei den letzten Teilen konnte man auch nicht mehr zum Jahresende neue Trikots entwerfen, was früher ging und was ich immer gern gemacht hat - all das ist für mich aber nur Nebensache, mir geht es um das eigentliche Spiel, und da fand ich PES halt die letzten Jahre immer besser - wichtig is aufm Platz   Mal schauen, wie es dieses jahr ist.


----------



## Rising-Evil (12. September 2011)

na das ist eben genau der Punkt, bei dem mir Fifa wesentlich besser gefällt, da man dort im Managermodus den Verein wechseln, von diesem ein Feedback (du bist ein guter Trainer/oder auch nicht) bekommt und man hat auch richtige Saisoniele...

In PES hingegen hat der Sponsor einem Ziele gegeben die man erfüllen kann ,aber nicht muss.... wenn man diese nicht erfüllt, passiert gar nichts, da man die Meister-Liga in PES nur dann beendet ist ,wenn man
a) sich verschuldet
b)weniger als 16 Spieler im Kader hat

vom Gameplay ,und da hast du natürlich recht, Herbboy, ist PES in diesem Jahr absolut grandios...
allerdings warte ich auch auf die Demo von FIFA 12 ,damit ich mir von beiden Spielen ein Bild machen kann


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2011)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> na das ist eben genau der Punkt, bei dem mir Fifa wesentlich besser gefällt, da man dort im Managermodus den Verein wechseln, von diesem ein Feedback (du bist ein guter Trainer/oder auch nicht) bekommt und man hat auch richtige Saisoniele...


 gut, ich spiele so ein Spiel eben nicht mit dem Trainerziel, sondern NUR als Sportspiel ohne Manager- und Trainerziele. Also einfach nur: das jeweilige Match gewinnen durch mein "Geschick" und meine Taktik. Ob ich gut bin, seh ich dann einfach nur daran, dass ich sportlich erfolgreich bin. 

Ich will gar kein Managerspiel, bei dem ich dann halt quasi AUCH die Mannschaft steuern kann   Im Gegenteil: ich wäre total enttäuscht, wenn ich nach zB 3 Saisons den Verein wechseln müsste, weil mein jetziger Verein keinen neuen Vertrag anbietet wie zB bei Fußballmanager. Bei PES bau ich mir nämlich gern eine eigene Mannschaft auf, das ist dann "mein Verein". 




> PES hingegen hat der Sponsor einem Ziele gegeben die man erfüllen kann ,aber nicht muss.... wenn man diese nicht erfüllt, passiert gar nichts


 klar passiert was, denn oft sind das die entscheidenen Einnahmen, um eine Pleite zu verhindern bzw. eine Verstärkung zu ermöglichen. und wenn man die Ziele nicht erreicht, ist es oft so, dass die Saison insgesamt nicht so gut war - das zieht dann mit sich, dass in der Saison danach evlt. nur schlechtere Sponsoren verfügbar sind. 



> ... da man die Meister-Liga in PES nur dann beendet ist ,wenn man
> a) sich verschuldet
> b)weniger als 16 Spieler im Kader hat


 Das ist grad am Anfang ja schwer genug, sich nicht zu verschulden und trotzdem seine Mannschaft überhaupt in der Liga zu halten (sofern man keine Spitzenmannschaft aussucht), geschweige denn zu verstärken  Ich bin an sich sogar froh darüber, mich um nicht viel mehr kümmern zu müssen. Ich brauche keine besonderen Ziele wie bei einem Manager-Spiel, ich lasse "sogar" die Trainingspunkte automatisch vergeben. Nur personal und Jugendmannschaft-Budget wähle ich selber. 

Und sogar allein die Sache mit den Schulden ist auch später schon "schwer" genug: ich hab ne Mannschaft in der 10. Meisterligasaison, so ab Saison 4-5 war ich an sich dann immer Meister. In Saison 8 bin ich haarscharf am Spielende vorbeigeschrammt, weil ich viele verlängerte Verträge von meinen Spitzenspielern hatte (die nehmen dann locker mal 10-15Mio pro Jahr) und im Pokal in Runde 1 ausgeschieden war (20:2 Chancen und 0:1 verloren...), in der ChLeague im Halbfinale wegen Auswärtstoren raus. Mir fehlten dann 10Mio am Saisonende, aber dann hab ich grad noch so einen meiner "alten" Spitzenspieler verkaufen können, Stärke 90, 36 Jahre alt für 30Mio  

es hängt halt vom Käufer ab: wenn man, wie Du scheinbar, sehr gerne eine Mischung aus Manager- und Sportspiel haben will, hat Fifa wohl die Nase vorn. Bei PES gibt es in der Tat viele Kleinigkeiten, die man besser machen könnte. Das fängt schon damit an, dass man zB bei einem k.o-Spiel VOR dem Spiel in den Statistiken das Hinspielergebnis suchen muss, da man es während des Spiels nicht mehr nachsehen kann. 




> vom Gameplay ,und da hast du natürlich recht, Herbboy, ist PES in diesem Jahr absolut grandios...
> allerdings warte ich auch auf die Demo von FIFA 12 ,damit ich mir von beiden Spielen ein Bild machen kann


 ich auch, wobei ich PES schon vorbestellt hab. Irgendwie find ich, selbst wenn beide am Ende ähnlich stark werden, dass ich lieber die "kleineren" unterstüze, damit Fifa nicht langfrsitig das einzige auf dem Markt is. Denn Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. September 2011)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit "Club Boss" ?
> 
> Konnte man eig in PES 2011 / PES 2012 in der Meister-Liga den Verein wechseln, bzw. einen eigenen Verein erstellen (mit Trikots etc.?)


 
Club Boss ist ein neuer Spielmodus in PES 2012: PES 2012 - Club Boss (Review Code) 720p HD - YouTube

Und um wieder zu FIFA 12 zurückzukommen: Die Demo soll heute zwischen 10 und 13 Uhr bereitgestellt werden: FIFA 4 Fans.de - Release-Informationen zur FIFA 12 Demo


----------



## yumax (13. September 2011)

Hallo, 

bei welchem dieser beiden Spiele ( Fifa 12 od. Pes 12 )  kann ich denn im Multiplayer 12 vs 12 spielen und auch einen Torwart wählen? Mein System PC.

Danke.


----------



## Lupus77 (13. September 2011)

yumax schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei welchem dieser beiden Spiele ( Fifa 12 od. Pes 12 )  kann ich denn im Multiplayer 12 vs 12 spielen und auch einen Torwart wählen? Mein System PC.
> 
> Danke.


 
Bei Fifa 12 wirst du 11 gegen 11 spielen und den TW steuern können.


----------



## miXXery (13. September 2011)

yumax schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei welchem dieser beiden Spiele ( Fifa 12 od. Pes 12 )  kann ich denn im Multiplayer 12 vs 12 spielen und auch einen Torwart wählen? Mein System PC.
> 
> Danke.


 12 gegen 12 vorallem..  
Edit: Zu langsam.. wie mein Vorgänger schon geschrieben hat


----------



## yumax (13. September 2011)

miXXery schrieb:


> 12 gegen 12 vorallem..
> Edit: Zu langsam.. wie mein Vorgänger schon geschrieben hat



Danke und ja ich  hing im gedanken noch an der Zahl 12 fest. Den schmunzler gönn ich euch


----------



## Grownz (13. September 2011)

lol ... Ich kann die Demo nicht installieren ... er sagt folgendes: http://s1.directupload.net/images/110913/kvxdfvfk.png

Und wenn ich den Autostart starte startet er Fifa11 ... na toll ...


----------



## FCH4ever (13. September 2011)

War bei mir genauso. Hab dann Fifa 11 deinstalliert, da ich es zurzeit eh nicht spiele. Daraufhin konnte ich die Demo von Fifa 12 installieren. Wenn ich die Demo dann starte, kommt ein großer Bildschirm mit Fifa 12 und zack lande ich wieder auf dem Desktop, auch wenn ich die Demo als Administrator ausführe. Super Sache ist das....


----------



## Grownz (13. September 2011)

Im offz. EA-Forum zur Demo ( http://forum.ea.com/de/posts/list/824785.page ) wird allen Ernstes als Problemlösung die Deinstallation von Fifa11 mit anschließender Tiefenreinigung der Registry von einem Moderator vorgeschlagen ... m(


----------



## Grownz (13. September 2011)

offz. Statement eines EA-Community-Admins: http://forum.ea.com/de/posts/list/60/824785.page#1708666


----------



## Kerkilabro (13. September 2011)

Laut den Bildern läuft da wohl gerade der Zombie Modus? Cooool, spritzt da auch Tomatensaft?


----------



## and1d (13. September 2011)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> "...des Fifa 2012 Konkurrenten".
> Versucht PCGames eigentlich mit solchen Überschriften und Formulierungen die Konflikte und Diskussionen zwischen den Fanboys der jeweiligen Spiele anzuheizen? Bei CoD und BF ganz stark auch zu beobachten.


 
Glaube eher das liegt daran das der artikel dann in google gefunden wird wenn man nach fifa sucht und auch wenn man nach pes sucht.


----------



## stawacz (13. September 2011)

na da bin ich ja jetzt mal gespannt wie die demo is,nur so für die akten,hab mir eh schon pes bestellt


----------



## dangee (13. September 2011)

bin ich blind, oder wo ist der download knopp? bei pc ist kein link gesetzt; im quellcode stehen auch nur die links für xbox und ps3 stores...


----------



## Cheech666 (13. September 2011)

also für alle bei denen die fifa 12 demo beim start nach dem ladebildschirm auf den desktop kickt... zieht mal vorm starten eure pads raus... lustiger weise geht es dann bei mir... aber mit tastatur spielen... lol ... ich weisst zwar noch dass ich mit asdw flanken graetschen etc kann... aber wir zur hoelle sprinte ich denn zb mit tastatur xD

ach welch ein demo fail @ ea ^^ aber irgendwie lustig 

falls jemand noch weiss wie genau die ganzen tastaturbelegungen sind sagt mir mal bescheid 

mfg


----------



## Grownz (13. September 2011)

PC-Version wurde vorerst wieder aus dem Angebot genommen, wegen den unten beschriebenen Fehlern... (Quelle: http://forum.ea.com/de/posts/list/120/824785.page#1708827 )


----------



## Cheech666 (13. September 2011)

ja die demo wurde erstmal auf eis gelegt wegen den ganzen bugs... dem install bug und auch dem gamepad bug... und welch bugs noch kommen moegen ^^ siehe ea forum hier 

EA-Foren

es wird schon fleissig gemeckert  

also wie war die tastaturbelegung?  

mfg


----------



## Corlagon (13. September 2011)

wird in der demo origin auch gleich mit installiert?


----------



## Fresh1981 (13. September 2011)

Ja war auch gereade auf der Seite PC link ist auf einmal weg!Na toll echt super!
Jetzt muss ich bis zum 29.warten?
Nur so für die "Akten" das interessiert glaub ich keinen


----------



## Fresh1981 (13. September 2011)

Cheech666 schrieb:


> also für alle bei denen die fifa 12 demo beim start nach dem ladebildschirm auf den desktop kickt... zieht mal vorm starten eure pads raus... lustiger weise geht es dann bei mir... aber mit tastatur spielen... lol ... ich weisst zwar noch dass ich mit asdw flanken graetschen etc kann... aber wir zur hoelle sprinte ich denn zb mit tastatur xD
> 
> ach welch ein demo fail @ ea ^^ aber irgendwie lustig
> 
> ...


 
Versuche mal die von FIFA 11


----------



## Cheech666 (13. September 2011)

@ fresh wuerde ich ja gern aber ich hab seit 99 kein fifa mehr gespielt... also keine ahnung mehr wie die belegungen sind... koenntest du mir die mal sagen?


----------



## Fresh1981 (13. September 2011)

Oh ja sorry das ist das einzige was mir noch einfällt!Ich bekomm FIFA nicht mal installiert!
Die steuerung funktioniert über die Pfeiltasten aber mmerh weiss ich auch nicht!Sorry suche am besten über Google


----------



## Cheech666 (13. September 2011)

danke für den tipp... hab mir das fifa 11 handbuch mal als pdf besorgt... die belegung ist identisch...tastaturzocken ist zwar doof... aber besser als nix ^^


----------



## stawacz (13. September 2011)

also bei mir läuft die demo gut,nachdem der 2011er deinstalliert wurde..spiels mit dem 360 pad


----------



## Rising-Evil (13. September 2011)

also eig. hatte ich ja beschlossen mir nach dem grauenhaften PES 2010 als nächstes Sportspiel FIFA 12 zu kaufen, doch so langsam kommen mir da Zweifel auf...

Pro´s + Con´s der FIFA 12 Demo

Pro:  

-jede Menge Lizenzen 

-gute Stadionatmosphäre

-sehr guter englischer Kommentator

-extrem gute Torhüter (die besten + realistischsten, die ich bislang gesehen habe) 

-schön animiertes Stadion....


Contra:  


-.....dafür aber schlechte Animationen beim genaueren Hinschauen  

-schlechte Defensive

- unrealistischer Spieleaufbau


mit Letzterem meine ich dass ein Fußballspiel nicht nur aus Torchancen sondern auch aus Mittelfeldgeplänkel usw. besteht.
Sowohl in diesem Punkt als auch in der Grafik ist PES definitiv besser

Fazit: Fifa 12 ist wirklich ein Spiel für zwischendurch...wer realistischeren und grafisch besser in Szene gesetzten Fußball will, ist mit PES 2012 gut beraten
Allerdings sind die restlichen Spielmodi bei FIFA (allen voran der herausragende Managermodus)  teilweise ein ganzen Tick besser als bei PES


----------



## Olsen84 (13. September 2011)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie die PES-Spieler ihre Online-Spiele in Bezug auf die Schwierigkeit einschätzen. FIFA macht nahezu null Spaß, weil einfach niemand die bisherigen Möglichkeiten des Spiels ausnutzt. 99% meiner Gegenspieler drehen bisschen am rechten Stick, spielen aber mit automatischen Pässen und Schüssen. Damit ist jedes Spiel nahezu identisch, es gibt keine Fehlpässe, keine Momente, in denen man auch als Gegenspieler staunen würde - weil ja alles automatisch läuft. Ich finde, es müssen gar keine Neuerungen mehr kommen, weil sie eh nicht ansatzweise genutzt werden. Fifa bietet so eine präzise Steuerung, dass wirklich richtig gute Spielzüge möglich sind. Letztlich sind es aber die Noob-Spieler, die ein realistisches Spiel von vorn bis hinten blockieren. Da wird einfach 30 Mal auf passen gedrückt, bis irgendjemand im Strafraum frei steht, und dann geschossen. Habs gestern mal wieder ausgepackt. Sagen wir, ich habe 20 Spiele gemacht - nicht einer hatte manuelle Einstellungen. Das ist einfach nur erbärmlich, weil das Spiel eben wesentlich mehr hergibt. Gibts bei PES auch nur solche Leute oder kann man da ordentlich Fußball spielen und trifft auf Gegner, die eben nicht nur irgendwelche automatischen Spielzüge sondern eben ihr Gamepad beherrschen? Hier muss man wahrscheinlich echt nach dem Altersdurchschnitt der Spieler gehen und die Vorzüge/Nachteile des Spiels vollkommen außer Acht lassen, um Spaß zu haben.


----------



## roym899 (13. September 2011)

Fifa 12 ist wie in den letzten Jahren schon besser. Realistischereres Spielgefühl und viel schöner anzusehen. PES wirkt einfach sehr statisch.
Das Argument, dass es in FIFA kein Mittelfeldgeplänkel gibt, stimmt mMn. überhaupt nicht. 1. muss man bei einer HZ von 3 Minuten (im vollspiel halt 5 Minuten oder so) Natürlich auf dieses Geplänkel verzichten, weil es sonst viel zu wenig Chancen gibt.

Das mit der Manuellen Steuerung ist auch kein Argument gegen FIFA. Nichts, wirklich gar nichts, hat die Manuelle Steuerung mit dem Spiel zu tun. Wenn du das schöner findest ist es deine Sache, aber schnelle Spielzüge sind so nur mit viel Übung möglich. (habe auch ne Zeit lang so gespielt, aber anders machts mehr Spaß)


----------



## Olsen84 (13. September 2011)

roym899 schrieb:


> Das mit der Manuellen Steuerung ist auch kein Argument gegen FIFA. Nichts, wirklich gar nichts, hat die Manuelle Steuerung mit dem Spiel zu tun. Wenn du das schöner findest ist es deine Sache, aber schnelle Spielzüge sind so nur mit viel Übung möglich.


 
Habe ja auch nicht gesagt, dass das schlecht von FIFA ist, sondern dass die Spieler den eigentlichen Spielspaß, der durchaus realistisches Potential besitzt, verhindern. Schnelle Spielzüge klappen nunmal nicht zu 100% - genau das ist Fußball. Aber darum gehts dem Spieler nicht. Es geht darum, online gut auszusehen und eventuell eine gute Statistik zu haben. Das gelingt eben besser, wenn der PC die Pässe spielt und aufs Tor zielt. Spaß und Abwechslung bringts dadurch jedoch nicht ansatzweise. 

Mir kommt zum Beispiel jedes Mal die Wurst, wenn ein Angriff abgefangen und über 8 Stationen im Direktpassspiel der Ball durch die Abwehr bis vor zum Tor gespielt wird. Es besteht gar nicht die Gefahr auf ein Eigentor. Es besteht keine Gefahr, dass ein Spieler dazwischen geht - weil einfach jeder Ball eh zum Mitspieler kommt. Wenn das die große Realität ist, nach der jährlich getrachtet wird, dann aber hallo.

Ein manueller Pass muss die richtige Richtung und Länge haben - er wird nicht einfach mal auf der Grundlinie hin und her gepasst. Es kommt nicht jede Flanke zum Mitspieler und man spielt schon gar keine 40m-Pässe direkt in den Lauf eines Mitspielers, den man auf dem Monitor gar nicht sehen kann. Das hat halt alles absolut keinen Anspruch bzw null damit zu tun, wer denn am Ende wirklich besser am Gamepad ist.


----------



## roym899 (13. September 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Habe ja auch nicht gesagt, dass das schlecht von FIFA ist, sondern dass die Spieler den eigentlichen Spielspaß, der durchaus realistisches Potential besitzt, verhindern. Schnelle Spielzüge klappen nunmal nicht zu 100% - genau das ist Fußball. Aber darum gehts dem Spieler nicht. Es geht darum, online gut auszusehen und eventuell eine gute Statistik zu haben. Das gelingt eben besser, wenn der PC die Pässe spielt und aufs Tor zielt. Spaß und Abwechslung bringts dadurch jedoch nicht ansatzweise.
> 
> Mir kommt zum Beispiel jedes Mal die Wurst, wenn ein Angriff abgefangen und über 8 Stationen im Direktpassspiel der Ball durch die Abwehr bis vor zum Tor gespielt wird. Es besteht gar nicht die Gefahr auf ein Eigentor. Es besteht keine Gefahr, dass ein Spieler dazwischen geht - weil einfach jeder Ball eh zum Mitspieler kommt. Wenn das die große Realität ist, nach der jährlich getrachtet wird, dann aber hallo.
> 
> Ein manueller Pass muss die richtige Richtung und Länge haben - er wird nicht einfach mal auf der Grundlinie hin und her gepasst. Es kommt nicht jede Flanke zum Mitspieler und man spielt schon gar keine 40m-Pässe direkt in den Lauf eines Mitspielers, den man auf dem Monitor gar nicht sehen kann. Das hat halt alles absolut keinen Anspruch bzw null damit zu tun, wer denn am Ende wirklich besser am Gamepad ist.


Ja du hast schon Recht. Wenn man einmal Manuell spielt kommt einem Auto fast wie ein Cheat vor. Trotzdem muss man auch sagen, dass es sich in den letzten Jahren sehr verbessert hat. (ich weiß jetzt nicht ob du PC oder Xbox/PS3 spielst) Auf FIFA 11 (PC) war es noch extrem leicht mit Pässen. In etwa so wie FIFA 10 auf Konsolen. Bei FIFA 11 auf Konsolen war es schon ein gutes Stück schwerer, und bei FIFA 12 (habe bisher nur auf der Gamescom gespielt, ca 20 Partien), ist es wieder schwerer geworden. Ich denke die Entwickler gehen genau die richtigen Schritte sodass es nicht zu einfach aber auch nicht zu schwer wird.


----------



## Olsen84 (13. September 2011)

Nachtrag: Automatische Pässe sind sozusagen das Auto-Aim eines Shooters... Es geht nicht darum, dass jeder Schuss sitzt. Den Skill eines Spielers erkennt man daran, dass er selbst etwas zu leisten im Stande ist. Schade, dass das die Spieler von Fußball-Simulatoren noch nicht verstanden haben. Aber die große Revolution in Sachen Realität wird dadurch weiterhin aus bleiben.


----------



## Olsen84 (13. September 2011)

roym899 schrieb:


> Ja du hast schon Recht. Wenn man einmal Manuell spielt kommt einem Auto fast wie ein Cheat vor.


 
Ganz genau meinen Standpunkt getroffen 

Es stört mich ja auch nicht, dass es diese Möglichkeit für Leute gibt, die eben nich üben wollen oder es einfach nicht beherrschen. In unserer Fußballwelt muss sich ja trotzdem jeder als großer Pro outen  Ich finds nur sehr schade, dass damit ein großes Potential verschenkt wird, welches schon heute in den Fußballspielen steckt. Und mir persönlich nimmt das vollkommen den Spaß. Die FIFA98-Zeiten sollten eben doch langsam mal vorbei sein. Man kann bereits richtig schöne und vor allem überraschende Spielzüge auf den Platz legen - aber es will keiner ^^

Naja - zurück zur Ausgangsfrage: Ist das bei PES-Spielern anders?


----------



## Rising-Evil (13. September 2011)

@Olsen84
du hast vollkommen recht, und genau das ist es was PES von FIFA unterscheidet;
bei dem einen kommt es auf persönliche Fertigkeiten an (PES)
bei dem anderen hat man alles schon vorgefertigt (FIFA)


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. September 2011)

Das beste Schuss- und Passsystem hatte Emlyn Hughes International Soccer auf dem C64 (Davon hab ich hier noch die Verpackung *g* Werf sowas ja nicht weg). Da war wirklich alles manuell. Damals hat man ja alles mit Joystick gespielt und der Spieler hat immer in die Richtung den Ball auch gespielt, wo man hingelenkt hat und nicht halbautomatisch irgendwo anders hin.
Je nachdem wie lange man die Taste gedrückt hat, hat er den Ball auch entsprechend weit gespielt. Die höhe des Passes oder Schusses hat man in der Form bestimmt, dass man dann einfach den Joystick in die entgegengesetzte Richtung gedrückt hat, und je länger, desto höher ist der Ball dann geflogen. So waren tolle Pässe und Flanken möglich.
Heute würde man sowas ja wahrscheinlich nicht mehr machen, weil es ja Einarbeitungszeit bräuchte und jeder alles mit verbundenen Augen können muss. Das ist ja das Traurige in der heutigen Zeit, es ist technisch so viel möglich, aber einige Spiele hängen trotzdem den uralten Spielen vom Gameplay her weit hinterher.


----------



## FairplayY (13. September 2011)

*gucken...dann schreiben *

Shadow_Man.... -Solltest vlt mal in den Spieleinstellungen gucken..da kann man die ganzen Pass und Schusshilfen auf die eigenen bedürfniss anpassen  Musst vorher gucken bevor du sowas schreibst . .


----------



## leckmuschel (13. September 2011)

werde mir die demo nachher mal auf 360 anschauen, aber in fifa 11 einfach nur B gedrückt halten und er rennt zum ball und luchst ihn ab, online einfach nur nervig und ohne skill.


----------



## Vlogan (13. September 2011)

ohne skill ist eher das man sich einfach so den ball abluchsen lässt ^^


----------



## Olsen84 (13. September 2011)

Manuell zum Beispiel schwierig, unter Bedrängnis den Ball direkt zum Mitspieler zu bringen. Automatisch hingegen den Knopf gedrückt und alles in bester Ordnung ^^


----------



## sneaksnuf (14. September 2011)

finds ja super daß ich die demo nicht installieren kann weil angeblich schon ne andre version drauf is (fifa 11?). starte ich autorun und klicke auf spielen, öffnet sich fiffa 11 startbild...wtf?


----------



## firewalker2k (14. September 2011)

Kann mir mal wer sagen, wo ich die Steuerung mit Tastatur einstellen kann? Entweder war ich eben blind oder es gibt keine Möglichkeit dafür


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. September 2011)

Die Demo ist wirklich ziemlich gut geworden. Ich bin überrascht, macht eine Menge Spass, vor allem auch durch die neue Kollisionsengine wirkt alles noch einen tick realistischer. Allerdings fand ich es komisch, das standardmäßig manche Sachen nicht eingestellt waren, so kann man in den Optionen zum Beispiel auch noch einstellen, dass es Handspiel gibt.
Wenn man dann noch die ganzen Pass- und Schußhilfen ausstellt, wird es noch einen tick herausfordernder und es ist in Sachen Passspiel noch mehr möglich.


----------



## philson (15. September 2011)

hier ein schnelle Demo Download auf uploaded.to -> http://ul.to/vrjkhqzu/fifa12_demo_install_eu.zip


----------



## ceemao (15. September 2011)

firewalker2k schrieb:


> Kann mir mal wer sagen, wo ich die Steuerung mit Tastatur einstellen kann? Entweder war ich eben blind oder es gibt keine Möglichkeit dafür


 

X:\Programme (x86)\EA Sports\FIFA 12 Demo\Game\fifasetup\fifaconfig.exe

da kannste einstellen


----------



## mh7130 (15. September 2011)

kann das Demo ebenfalls nicht installieren (auch mit offiziellem Workaround (Den er wird auf der offiziellen Seite beworben) nicht) - EA macht mir es ziemlich leicht, mich für ein Produkt zu entscheiden

Wer testet eigentlich die DEMO's -> Mensch soll Werbung sein, das darf man nicht verhauen


----------



## Rising-Evil (16. September 2011)

das Elfersystem ist schlecht gemacht
es ist zwar nicht so schlecht wie in PES 2010 ,aber trotzdem merkwürdig
was bedeutet dieser Balken genau? 

die Schussstärke ist damit nicht gemeint, ebensowenig die Richtung...
oder irr ich mich da?

Nur würde ich zu gerne wissen, was sowohl sich Konami bei PES 2010 und EA bei FIFA 12 gedacht haben, um so ein bescheuertes Elfer-System zu installieren 
..
gibt es dort Masochisten unter den Entwicklern die die Spieler gerne leiden sehen?


----------



## daff943 (17. September 2011)

Einfach nur schlecht die Demo... Wenn man den Schwierigkeitsgrad erhöht, werden einfach nur die eigenen Pässe unpräziser. Total schwachsinnig.
Ich habe jetzt mindestens 20 Matches gespielt und die KI hat in dieser Zeit kein einziges Foul gemacht. Sehr realistisch...
Was noch schlecht gemacht ist, sind die Grätschen. Wenn man reingrätscht rutscht man ca. 5cm weit. Was soll das? Ich will ordentlich grätschen können...
Fifa 12 werd ich mir mit Sicherheit nicht kaufen. Trotzdem danke für die Demo.


----------



## Olsen84 (17. September 2011)

Hab eben mal zwei Spiele gemacht und muss sagen, dass es mir bisher ganz gut gefällt. Es kommt nicht jeder Pass an, die Verteidigung ist deutlich schwerer - wenn man es denn will, da man noch immer überall "auto" einstellen kann. Aber momentan siehts ganz danach aus, als ob es ordentliche Weiterentwicklungen gegeben hat. Wer alles auf automatisch spielt, wird davon natürlich nichts merken.

Edit: Also je mehr Spiele ich mache, desto besser gefällt mir das Spiel. Das Verteidigungssystem ist wirklich herausfordernd, weil man nicht einfach nur die eine Taste drücken muss und der Spieler alles von allein macht. (ich grätsche übrigens auch keine 5m weit wie mein Vorposter)
Das Schussverhalten empfinde ich als wesentlich realistischer als zuvor, zumal die Torhüter einige Schwächen aus der Vorgängerversion ausgebessert haben. Ich finde sie noch stärker als zuvor. Wenn man vor dem Kasten (manuell) quer legt und der Ball nicht direkt in den Lauf kommt, hat der Torwart sehr gute Chancen, das Ding noch aus dem Eck zu fischen. Sehr gut!
Prinzipiell wird das Spiel etwas langsamer. Die Spieler müssen sich tatsächlich erst bewegen, bevor etwas passiert. Die Spielerphysik hat sich enorm verbessert - gerade durch die Tatsache, dass die Spieler nicht mehr durch sich selbst rennen können, sondern umfallen, wenn sie sich im Weg stehen.

Ich weiß nicht, wie fordernd das Spiel für diejenigen ist, die alles automatisch spielen. Manuell hat es aber nochmal einen ganzen Schritt in Richtung Realität gemacht. Es spielt sich tatsache wie ein Mix aus PES und Fifa - ein PES mit guten Torhütern also. Dieses Jahr wird definitiv Fifa gekauft.


----------



## cwyrwich (18. September 2011)

Hallöle zusammen,
ich weiss nicht ob es schon jemand gepostet hat, aber Ihr könnt auch die Zeit einstellen.
2 x 3 Min. ist ja ein bissel wenig. 
Einfach die INI Datei , die Ihr hier laden könnt in den GAME Ordner packen und die Zeit einstellen.Standardmäßig ist in der Ini 10Min. eingestellt.. WICHTIG... Das gme muss auf Englisch einstellt bleiben und Ihr müßt die fifa12.exe starten nicht den loader. Klappt supi.

Downloadlink: http://www.fifabenelux.com/screenshots/downloads/2011/09/FIFA-12-demo-ini-bestand.zip

Viel Spaß !
Greetz
Christian


----------



## cwyrwich (18. September 2011)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> das Elfersystem ist schlecht gemacht
> es ist zwar nicht so schlecht wie in PES 2010 ,aber trotzdem merkwürdig
> was bedeutet dieser Balken genau?
> 
> ...


 
Das Elfersystem ist von Fifa 11 und Fifa 10 übernommen worden. Der Balken zeigt an wie genau dein Schuss wird. Ein Spieler der ein sehr guter Elfmeterschütze ist, hat z. B. einen größeren grünen Bereich als ein Spieler der nicht so gut schiessen kann. Des weiteren kommt hinzu, dass je nach Situation die größe des grünen Bereichs variiert. D. h. wenn es ein wichtiger schuss ist, der über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheidet ist der Bereich kleiner. Du musst also rechtzeitig den Schussknopf gedrückt halten damit die wenn die richtige Schussstärke erreicht ist der Cursor idealerweise direkt im grünen ist. Wenn dann dein Spieler anläuft kannst die in eine Richtung halten damit Du nicht in die Mitte schießt. Im Trainingsmodus siehst du noch ein Zielkreuz um ein gefühl dafür zu bekommen, wie lange du in eine Richtung halten musst.

Ich find das System echt gelungen, denn mal ehrlich wenn man wie in früheren Fifa Spielen ein Zielkreuz hätte, wäre es unrealistischer und zu einfach.

Greetz
Christian


----------



## Rising-Evil (18. September 2011)

cwyrwich schrieb:


> Das Elfersystem ist von Fifa 11 und Fifa 10 übernommen worden. Der Balken zeigt an wie genau dein Schuss wird. Ein Spieler der ein sehr guter Elfmeterschütze ist, hat z. B. einen größeren grünen Bereich als ein Spieler der nicht so gut schiessen kann. Des weiteren kommt hinzu, dass je nach Situation die größe des grünen Bereichs variiert. D. h. wenn es ein wichtiger schuss ist, der über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheidet ist der Bereich kleiner. Du musst also rechtzeitig den Schussknopf gedrückt halten damit die wenn die richtige Schussstärke erreicht ist der Cursor idealerweise direkt im grünen ist. Wenn dann dein Spieler anläuft kannst die in eine Richtung halten damit Du nicht in die Mitte schießt. Im Trainingsmodus siehst du noch ein Zielkreuz um ein gefühl dafür zu bekommen, wie lange du in eine Richtung halten musst.
> 
> Ich find das System echt gelungen, denn mal ehrlich wenn man wie in früheren Fifa Spielen ein Zielkreuz hätte, wäre es unrealistischer und zu einfach.
> 
> ...


 
mir liegt da eher das "altmodische" System welches es z.B. wieder in PES 2012 gibt..
Man drück den Cursor in eine Richtung und bestimmt die Schussstärke (natürlich hat die Torschussfähigkeit einen Einfluss auf die Trefferquote, aber diese wird NICHT in Form eines Balkens angezeigt)
Für Einsteiger ist das sicher leichter, aber es sind nun mal Elfmeter; die so ziemlich größte Torchance in einem Fußballspiel, die wirklich (fast) jeder verwandeln kann
+
in welchem FIFA gab´es beim Elfer-Schießen ein Ziel/Faden-kreuz?


----------



## cwyrwich (19. September 2011)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> mir liegt da eher das "altmodische" System welches es z.B. wieder in PES 2012 gibt..
> Man drück den Cursor in eine Richtung und bestimmt die Schussstärke (natürlich hat die Torschussfähigkeit einen Einfluss auf die Trefferquote, aber diese wird NICHT in Form eines Balkens angezeigt)
> Für Einsteiger ist das sicher leichter, aber es sind nun mal Elfmeter; die so ziemlich größte Torchance in einem Fußballspiel, die wirklich (fast) jeder verwandeln kann
> +
> in welchem FIFA gab´es beim Elfer-Schießen ein Ziel/Faden-kreuz?


 
Puh bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ist schon etwas her. Es gab nur einen Teil der das hatte.... Muss mal recherchieren, meine 09 oder 08 war das.  Das gängige system was Du meinst ist schon okay. Wäre auch gut.


----------



## trgringo (20. September 2011)

habe die fifa 12 demo mitlerweile auch ausgiebig getestet (allerdings auf der ps3, aber ist ja zur abwechslung mal identisch zur pc version). vom spielfluss gefällt mir das spiel sehr gut, ich finde auch dass ein guter schritt zum positiven gemacht wurde. was ich allerdings schade finde (unabhängig von der demo, gibt ja nur freundschaftsspiel) ist der maue karriere modus. warum schafft es ea nicht mal, einen dynamischen karriere modus einzubauen. einen, in dem spieler mal ne gute phase haben und dann z.b. für ein paar wochen deutlich stärker sind als normal. oder dass die superstars auch mal ein tief haben und nichts mehr treffen, sodass es sich auch bei den spielerwerten bemerkbar macht. so wäre man gezwungen, den kader mal ein bisschen mehr rotieren zu lassen, so wie das in echt eben auch der fall ist. bisher brauchte man ja nur gucken, dass keiner der spieler zu erschöpft ist, aber im grunde war das auch nie schlimm, denn die erholung lief immer sehr schnell ab, man hat immer gleich gewechselt. ich fänd es super, wenn auch mal ein noname spieler für eine saison der mannschaftsheld wird, und nicht immer nur die selben. eben einfach mal mehr dynamik in der spielerentwicklung. bei fifa 12 soll ja jetzt irgendein moralsystem eingebaut sein. kann mir darunter nichts vorstellen, aber wird wohl in etwa so aussehen, dass spieler die oft spielen zufrieden sind und die die kaum spielen unzufrieden. also hat man im endeffekt eine zufriedene startelf und eine unzufriedene bank. da man im grunde keinen anlass zum rotieren hat, sind immer dieselben spieler zufrieden oder eben unzufrieden. schade, ein dynamischer kaarieremodus fehlt der fifa reihe meiner meinung nach.


----------

